# Shifters



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I know this has been discussed before.I am changing my leather shift boot & Handle. I hoped anyone who had taken apart there console, good give me a few pointers. I know quite a few of you have changed your shifters in your M6 cars. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm waiting on the Hurst to be available. Will get with reverse black ball. Don't mind the little chrome sticking up.

With my mods, it's really frustrating with stock shifter, especially taking it to about 6800 rpm. 

Understand the hardest part is getting four bolts from bottom off


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

not with enough muscle they aint!


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Not really that bad. There is a phillips screw in the cubby under the radio. Take that out and open the console lid. Pull up. The whole thing is clipped in on the sides. Once you get the back up, then work down the sides. Then unclip the window and traction control switches and it should come right out.

The handle comes off by pulling real hard, at least mine did. The boot just lifts off when the knob comes off. There is a tie wrap around it holding it in place, just cut it off. The stick is just bolted on. So if you change that, its just a couple of bolts.

Piece of cake


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks.:cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

welcome.


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

HURST part # 391 5065 GTO 6-speed shifter


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Ls2sixspeed said:


> HURST part # 391 5065 GTO 6-speed shifter


Do our stock shifters look as odd as the Hurst?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rob said:


> Not really that bad. There is a phillips screw in the cubby under the radio. Take that out and open the console lid. Pull up. The whole thing is clipped in on the sides. Once you get the back up, then work down the sides. Then unclip the window and traction control switches and it should come right out.
> 
> The handle comes off by pulling real hard, at least mine did. The boot just lifts off when the knob comes off. There is a tie wrap around it holding it in place, just cut it off. The stick is just bolted on. So if you change that, its just a couple of bolts.
> 
> Piece of cake


a lot easier removing the knob if after undoing the boot retainer you unbolt the shaft arm with the knob on it. take the whole thing into the house. look underneath the boot and locate the four white plastic clips holding the knob on. carefully pry back the clips and insert a tooth pick under each clip to hold them open. put shaft in a vise and the knob easily pulls off.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

This may help
http://members.cox.net/05gto/


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, I will contact them.:cheers


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

Ls2sixspeed said:


> HURST part # 391 5065 GTO 6-speed shifter


I have looked all over for this part on the internet and can't find it. Is this smoke and mirrors or does it really exist?

Jeff


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

The shifter exists but won't be available until February. That's what they emailed me.

It's on the Mr. Gasket website.


----------

